
Create React App Adds Support for TypeScript - Vinnl
https://github.com/facebook/create-react-app/releases/tag/v2.1.0
======
Vinnl
For those wanting to port from the fork create-react-app-typescript: see
[https://vincenttunru.com/migrate-create-react-app-
typescript...](https://vincenttunru.com/migrate-create-react-app-typescript-
to-create-react-app)

